# Hulbot Classic Fusion- Crown settings, Winding?



## rjich

Hi everyone.

My names Rich and I recently was lucky enough to purchase a 2012 Classic Fusion with a ceramic case, carbon dial and a black Alligator strap.
With the bits i received the previous owner didn't still have the user manual so I was provided with a PDF from the shop (watchfinder).

The manual doesn't seem to apply so much to my model, so i was hoping one of you could help me with the specific manual winding technique if required. Does the crown need to be pulled past the time setting mode?

I think I just wind it without pulling further out, but wanted to be sure. Also, how many winds would you recommend? Is there a clutch so i don't overwind?

Sorry for the questions but my previous quartz seamaster didn't have any of these requirements!

PS. Happy to not have to post a 'is this fake' thread just to break up the monotony a bit ;-)

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Liquid360

To answer your question.... Fake 

I believe all Hublots are automatics aren't they?

- N8


----------



## rjich

Yes the picture really gave it away. 

This one is automatic. I was just wondering if I have to give it a bit of a wind to kick off proceedings. Not sure if waving my arm manically will do the job initially. If I don't need to wind then fine. Just wondering how I would if required.


----------



## Liquid360

No winding involved. Just wear and go. Grab a winder to use when not wearing it. You can't manually wind it. Just wear it a day and it'll be fine. A winder will see to it it stays wound.









- N8


----------



## Liquid360

Let's see a photo if your newblot? How do you like it thus far? 


- N8


----------



## rjich

Thanks for the advice! Excuse the crappy photo. I'm out and about right now and it won't let me upload a better pic. 

I'm very happy with its relatively understated nature and generally it's beauty. Hopefully it gives me 10 years and counting of happiness like my previous watch!


----------



## Liquid360

Awesome! Congrats! Very good looking watch!


- N8


----------



## Richerson

richjowett said:


> Thanks for the advice! Excuse the crappy photo. I'm out and about right now and it won't let me upload a better pic.
> 
> I'm very happy with its relatively understated nature and generally it's beauty. Hopefully it gives me 10 years and counting of happiness like my previous watch!


Id love to see a picture of the back - I'm not 100% conviced this watch is genuine

Hublot watches always have perfectly flush H screws on the bezel & looking at the picture they don't appear perfect, some are slightly sunk.


----------



## rjich

Thank you for your concern! It's a closed back (Is that the term?) and i'm fairly certain it's a legit copy.

The company i purchased from are very reputable with 1 year long guarantees. Rather the low res iPhone photo screengrab and angles doesn't do it justice. Thankfully the screws as per everything i've seen on there are spot on. 

I can PM you the listing on the shop if you wish, i'd rather just not advertise out serial numbers.

Thanks again!
Rich


----------



## Richerson

richjowett said:


> Thank you for your concern! It's a closed back (Is that the term?) and i'm fairly certain it's a legit copy.
> 
> The company i purchased from are very reputable with 1 year long guarantees. Rather the low res iPhone photo screengrab and angles doesn't do it justice. Thankfully the screws as per everything i've seen on there are spot on.
> 
> I can PM you the listing on the shop if you wish, i'd rather just not advertise out serial numbers.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Rich


yes please - could you PM Me the site


----------



## Skyrider01

The Hublot manual says to wind the watch with the crown about 10 times if it is stopped. You do not need to pull the crown out to wind it.


----------



## rjich

Thank you!



Skyrider01 said:


> The Hublot manual says to wind the watch with the crown about 10 times if it is stopped. You do not need to pull the crown out to wind it.


----------

